# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo maíz amarillo duro

## Ebert

*Vendo maíz amarillo duro desgranado, buena calidad, cantidad entre 9 a 10 toneladas disponibles, con capacidad de acopiar más y satisfacer pedidos, zona Trujillo - Chepén, precio a tratar* *Rpm: #978006208*Temas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Compra de maiz duro amarillo compra de maiz amarillo duro region lambayeque VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

----------

aaronsorme

----------

